# Favorite adult cartoon?



## 64bitmodels (Feb 5, 2020)

Yknow the ones, family guy, the simpsons, king of the hill, south park, futurama, etc


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 5, 2020)

My favourite by far is and always will be the awesome sarcasm of Daria.


----------



## Chary (Feb 5, 2020)

The cartoon of my people: King of the Hill. 

Texas biases aside, Simpsons, hands down, is one of the best shows put on TV. At least, the first 10 or so years.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 5, 2020)

Chary said:


> The cartoon of my people: King of the Hill.
> 
> Texas biases aside, Simpsons, hands down, is one of the best shows put on TV. At least, the first 10 or so years.


I hate how the Simpsons portrays Scottish people as drunken idiots ready to fight or argue at the drop of a hat. Oh no wait thats pretty much me isn't it


----------



## Mythical (Feb 5, 2020)

I love Archer, but there's also
The Cleveland Show,
Frisky Dingo (and a weird side show with 2 episodes),
Bob's Burgers,
Bojack Horseman,
Paradise PD,
Moonbeam City, and
Disenchantment.
A more serious favorite of mine is Bojack Horseman, but it hits the feels a lot
Outside of that Bob's burgers and The Cleveland Show are really solid (the latter was sadly cancelled :/ )
This reminds me to finish watching the newest Bojack  and also the last of it :/


----------



## Paulsar99 (Feb 5, 2020)

Southpark and futurama.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 5, 2020)

Disenchantment all the way.
Season two felt more empty than season 1, however.


----------



## cracker (Feb 5, 2020)

No Bob's Burgers? 

Family Guy was my favorite, but it feels like it is going off the rails. Rick and Morty is still good, but there are so few episodes. South Park is still good after all these years.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 5, 2020)

Chary said:


> The cartoon of my people: King of the Hill.
> 
> Texas biases aside, Simpsons, hands down, is one of the best shows put on TV. At least, the first 10 or so years.


TBH futurama is basically the simpsons+ 
I love it more than simpsons simply because of how much more emotional it can get, it really tears at your heartstrings (the late phillip j fry)
plus it's much more adult-focused than the simpsons

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cracker said:


> No Bob's Burgers?
> 
> Family Guy was my favorite, but it feels like it is going off the rails. Rick and Morty is still good, but there are so few episodes. South Park is still good after all these years.


Here ya go!


----------



## Kraken_X (Feb 5, 2020)

Every single episode of Final Space is amazing, but there are even fewer of them than Rick and Morty.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2020)

Futurama counts as an adult cartoon? I was not necessarily expecting Heavy Metal or anything here but Futurama? They played that for kids during dinner around here.

Still I am going with Stressed Eric.

That said the best ones for me are still going to be the nods and slipping things under the radar/past the censors moments of actual cartoons for kids.


----------



## relauby (Feb 5, 2020)

There's a lot of great adult cartoons - I have a lot of love for King of the Hill, Futurama and The Simpsons - but I don't think any piece of fiction will ever mean as much to me as BoJack Horseman, so my vote's gotta go to that.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2020)

South Park.

Pity that Futurama was cancelled.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Futurama counts as an adult cartoon? I was not necessarily expecting Heavy Metal or anything here but Futurama? They played that for kids during dinner around here.
> 
> Still I am going with Stressed Eric.
> 
> That said the best ones for me are still going to be the nods and slipping things under the radar/past the censors moments of actual cartoons for kids.


In Spain, for example, they aired The Simpsons around 2 PM back in the early 2000's, dunno now but they just consider it a "cartoon" either way.

Western channels tend to look at animation as if it's all for kids. Well, they know South Park ain't for kids, but they're okay with The Simpsons for kids as it's mostly harmless.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2020)

I have always enjoyed and still enjoy the Simpsons.
I love how my tv always plays a random episode every evening


----------



## Harsky (Feb 5, 2020)

Archer.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 5, 2020)

Somehow, only one on the list with a TV-MA Rating = (Adult's only) is south park.


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 5, 2020)

_*Serial Experiments Lain*_


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 5, 2020)

Does hentai count?


----------



## relauby (Feb 6, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Somehow, only one on the list with a TV-MA Rating = (Adult's only) is south park.



I think when you're talking adult cartoons, you're more talking who they're aimed at more than whether or not they're appropriate for children. There's not much in Bob's Burgers or even King of the Hill that's inappropriate for kids, but kids clearly aren't the target audience for those shows.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 6, 2020)

relauby said:


> I think when you're talking adult cartoons, you're more talking who they're aimed at more than whether or not they're appropriate for children. There's not much in Bob's Burgers or even King of the Hill that's inappropriate for kids, but kids clearly aren't the target audience for those shows.


I guess that's a fair point. The ratings for games or tv don't dictate who the target audience of the show are for. Just shares with the viewer what kind of "offending" content it may contain for them and suggest what age it is appropriate to view such things at.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2020)

The Simpsons, Futurama, don't like much of the other choices out there


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 7, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> The Simpsons, Futurama, don't like much of the other choices out there


Wait you don't like Bob's Burgers or american dad?? >


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Wait you don't like Bob's Burgers or american dad?? >



Because I don't like the Family Guy style of animation or crude jokes. Am I not allowed to dislike something or is that illegal around here?  Heaven forbid I have different tastes than someone else.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 7, 2020)

South Park, all day.  I love The Simpsons and Futurama though


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2020)

Ricken said:


> South Park, all day.  I love The Simpsons and Futurama though



Be careful with your opinions, if you don't like something or like something too much, you'll be called out on it lol


----------



## Ricken (Feb 7, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Be careful with your opinions, if you don't like something or like something too much, you'll be called out on it lol


I'll ride or die by my opinions, hahaha
I like what I like.
(Coincidentally, I'm not a fan of Bob's Burgers or American Dad either, hahaha)


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 7, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Because I don't like the Family Guy style of animation or crude jokes. Am I not allowed to dislike something or is that illegal around here?  Heaven forbid I have different tastes than someone else.


American Dad's style of humor is pretty different from family guy's. It's one of the reasons i hate FG and love AD.
South park every day all day though. it's the one that aged the best, and it's the funniest. (cartman joins NAMBLA and Safe Space have me in hysterics all the time)


----------



## duwen (Feb 7, 2020)

South Park. No other show (let alone animation) has been as consistently good for so long. Rick and Morty is a close second, but the latest episodes, although still really good, were lacking compared to the previous seasons.

I can't stand any of the MacFarlane animations. Imo, they're made for base morons with no attention span and certainly lack the biting satire and genius writing that South Park and R&M are best at.

Simpsons was good for it's first decade (and that's being generous).


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 7, 2020)

Guess this is not the type of Adult Cartoon I was expecting. 

I was expecting to read things such as Bible Black and so on.. Oh well.... C'est la vie.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2020)

duwen said:


> I can't stand any of the MacFarlane animations. Imo, they're made for base morons with no attention span


Well damn, now I know why I enjoy them


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 7, 2020)

Had to vote "other." You didn't list Squidbillies.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 8, 2020)

My favorites => The Simpsons, Futurama and Family Guy!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2020)

Honestly, Bojack Horseman. For a show about anthro characters, it is extremely human at its core and that's something I really enjoyed about it.


----------



## xst8799 (Feb 19, 2020)

Weird that there are so few lovers of Archer...and its not even a choice in the poll...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 19, 2020)

Psh, late-night Toonami is obviously the best.


----------



## oji (Feb 19, 2020)

My favorites are "Monkey Dust" and "Атомный лес" (Atomic Forest, available only in Russian, AFAIK).


----------



## Axido (Apr 21, 2020)

Gravity Falls, hands down.

And don't even try to tell me that's a kids' show!


----------



## Mythical (Apr 22, 2020)

Axido said:


> Gravity Falls, hands down.
> 
> And don't even try to tell me that's a kids' show!


Disney Channel = Kid's show  It's a great show though of course
I've been watching the newest American Dad and Bob's burgers lately. Also finally some new Rick and Morty will be out in about 10 days


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 23, 2020)

duwen said:


> I can't stand any of the MacFarlane animations. Imo, they're made for base morons with no attention span and certainly lack the biting satire and genius writing that South Park and R&M are best at.



This.
Altho Southpark was good for the first 14-15 seasons.
Rick and Morty, meh

Anyway, KOTH all day every day.


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (May 10, 2020)

Bob's Burgers is sadly underrated.


----------



## 0x3000027E (May 10, 2020)

Peppa Pig. (Not in the voting options, sadly)

It's an obvious parody of children's cartoons, so it should fall into the 'adult' category without much dispute


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 5, 2020)

Venture Bros. Any day.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

South park, but the older seasons, the new stuff just doesn't hit the same feels.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2020)

I recently took up watching Superjail having missed it even existing first time around. It is available for free in the UK on 4 on demand and with each episode being only a few minutes then you only have the adverts on the front.

There are smarter shows (Futurama and Rick and Morty do a better take a concept and run with it thing that this seems to be about) but I do still find it rather amusing.

Save people a search here is the theme tune


----------



## deSSy2724 (Sep 26, 2020)

No Ugly Americans?

Also South Park one of the best, it has pretty much everything (mocking everyone).... also Family Guy is good sometimes (sometimes too far its not funny anymore, I mean repeated jokes). Simpsons is okay(preffer older seasons).


----------



## Chains (Sep 28, 2020)

Out of everything on that list? Probably South Park.


----------



## drew0226 (Sep 28, 2020)

Boondocks and Rick and Morty.


----------



## rusty shackleford (Sep 28, 2020)

Surprised nobody mentioned F is for Family on Netflix. Definitely more adult than anything in the poll, and more so than the Adult Swim shows.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2020)

Princess Peach and Daisy Magical Sleepo- Oh wait, not that type of "adult" cartoon


----------



## Milenko (Sep 28, 2020)

Cartoons are for children

*plays pokemon*


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 29, 2020)

No Disenchantment (for Groening fans) on the poll?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 29, 2020)

None of that garbage... Cowboy Bebop is my #1 Adult cartoon.


----------

